# Name that Bird



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I took a picture of these birds about a month ago.

Name 'em!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Guinea Fowl G... LOL We banded 3 of them this year at a farmers house, right blake.... Hopefully Jonesy Doesn't get up that way or they'll be toast, cuz they're bling blingin'.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

They look like Lavendar Guinea's but it is hard to tell. (They are a lighter subspecies). They aren't bad eating but are a b**ch to skin.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Chukars (or possibly francolins).


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

The pheasants those rich guys shot when they go to a pheasant farm. They probably come running to the hunters when they see them, thinking they are going to feed them by hand. They are that special lavender color, so when they get outside the fence, the outfitters can try and charge us freelance HUNTERS for shooting them. Also, those guys who just shoot and don't hunt, probably like the color anyway.
:sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been looking into the two Qwack, and they both tend to have more feather detail than just a solid gray....of course it could be a different plumage, and it shows how very little I know about these birds.

I'm assuming they must've been released birds. The birds were fairly tame, heck Mav almost got one with his bare hands....(guys and dares are always something)... :laugh:










Come on guys... I know there has to be someone who can nail the coffin on this bird!!!

What is it?!?!?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

stevepike could be correct. they are either the lavender or coral blue guineas. (Tough to say because of pic quality)


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Lavender Guinea Fowl


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.adirondackreflections.com/gamebirds.htm

I saw some like that near my lake place & had to stop & go 

I got out my bird book & thought they were Chuckers ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd say you nailed it....thanks! I thought Steve was being sarcastic... :lost:

They are native to the dry regions of Africa...good luck surviving here. I'm claiming ignorance on this one, I was not familiar with this bird in the slightest. When I saw them I did a quick double take and reached for the camera. Looks like they had to have been raised by a farmer (did some reading and you can order chicks), however they were a ways off from any farmstead. There was a lot of bald eagles in the area, I would've imagined they'd have a field day with these slow critters.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Me Sarcastic? :huh: If I was sarcastic I would have named him Frank. :lol:

They are definitely Guinea Fowl. Which subspecies is what is unknown. They are raised by many people in the state mainly as an "exotic" like a peacock. Not really for eating .
They run around and make a hell of a racket when Excited, so they will alert people who raise other birds to dogs, coyotes or even people in the yard.
They are interesting. If you go to bird swaps you can see them and alot of the other exotics in the state. There are alot of people who raise different varieties of Canada's, Bar Heads, Barnacles, etc. which in turn sometimes fly away and are taken as part of the Canada goose limit which covers all geese other than SOB's basically. 

I still can't believe Chris thought I was being sarcastic...


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

They do an excellent job of keeping the bug population down in your yard, but I would rather have the bugs.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

In AFrica these are considered a game bird, and are hunted in driven style. Supposed to be a good time. The ones guys raise around here are REALLY loud though.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I still think I could have caught one but my motivation at that time was little to none! I couldn't believe that I went that far with it.....

Mav....


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

They are tough to catch, especially if you're in an open field situation. Like I said we banded 3 of em this year ( Illigitemate Bands Mind You), caught em by driving em into a barn and then catching em with a net. Guineas are cool little birds though, noisy as heck.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea that was a blast banding them. People raise them on farms because they eat ticks.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My Grandparents used to have these on their dairy farm in Wisconsin. They are basically just farm birds...I don't think they were released by anyone, they basically just wonder around in groups and will eventually make their way back to the farm.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

We had a bunch of them growing up in SW MN. Noisy as heck is right. I have heard that if you have Guineas you will have no rats.

RC


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They are all just ditch chickens if you ask me. Mav, it would have been way cooler if you would have caught one. I understand the motivation factor in the equation.

Where abouts did you band those dean?


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

FYI:
A lot of people raise them in Minnesota in areas that have lots of wood ticks. They will take care of a good wood tick population fast.


----------

